# My St Charles entry



## haddenhailers (Apr 26, 2016)

Morning folks! Here's some pictures of my St Charles entry for the amateur laminated call division. Still shocked, but I managed to place first and get bumped up to the big boy pro level for next years show. Seriously going to have to step my game up for next years show!

The call is completely sleeved in solid brass, with laminations of Blackwood and brass duck call. Hard to tell from the pics but the tricky part was lining up the grain once separated. Thanks for looking!

Andrew

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 12


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 26, 2016)

WOW Andrew, that is a great looking call. Congrats on the step up. You deserve it man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 26, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> WOW Andrew, that is a great looking call. Congrats on the step up. You deserve it man.


Thanks! It's kind of neat that it worked lol. Heavy as all get out!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 26, 2016)

Beautiful work- Congrats on the upgrade and first.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 26, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Beautiful work- Congrats on the upgrade and first.


Thanks Mike!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 26, 2016)

Congrats! You'll do great in the new category!

Great looking stand also

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 26, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Congrats! You'll do great in the new category!
> 
> Great looking stand also


Thanks Barry! Some pretty stiff competition in the pro division that kinda scares me but I'll give it a go and see what I can do!

Andrew

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 26, 2016)

Outstanding!!! Love the combination

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 26, 2016)

Congrats! Easy to see that you are in the big leagues -- awesome work. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 26, 2016)

Andrew, I knew from the post title it would be a treat, and certainly doesn't disappoint! Classy looking call, and of course, a huge congrats on placing first and more importantly, getting the bump to the big boys league. I have no doubts you'll do well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 26, 2016)

@manbuckwal @Nature Man @TimR Thanks guys! This was a challenging call to start but once i got into it I realized I was just over thinking it. Here's to hoping next years contests are as fruitful as this years have been!

Andrew


----------



## SENC (Apr 26, 2016)

Great job Andrew! I have trouble lining up brass grain, too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2016)

That is one of the coolest looking calls I've seen in a long time.




You should name it something like the beeduck, or the duck stinger, the buzzquacker.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 26, 2016)

SENC said:


> Great job Andrew! I have trouble lining up brass grain, too.


Thanks Henry, and I knew you were a little slow sometimes sir!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> That is one of the coolest looking calls I've seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Marc! A couple people have named it the King Tut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2016)

Well...pretty close...but Tut was blue n gold...






Or...purple and white...like Steve...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2016)

How about the "Stryper" ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> How about the "Stryper" ?


I give! Too much lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

